# New from Indiana!



## megalynn (Apr 26, 2010)

Hiya! My name is Megan and I was lurking here for awhile and then decided to join. ^_^ A friend from another makeup site told me I should check this place out, so here I am. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and hopefully learning new things!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Megan!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

hun! you'll love it here!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Megan! Welcome to Specktra =)


----------



## Purple (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Megan!


----------



## megalynn (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello Megan!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Megan!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to have you here!!


----------

